# SPARE PADDLE - breakdown paddle



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

For those venturing offshore or into remote areas, a spare breakdown paddle is as important as any other safety equipment you carry.
I have a 4-piece breakdown paddle carried in a mesh bag that will fit on or inside each of my kayaks so if I was to lose or break my main paddle I can still get home safely.


----------



## Hilzy45 (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds like a good idea, where did you get that one from and how much?


----------

